# washer and dryer closet shelf



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you enforce IRC2012, E4003.12 in regards to luminaries and the location to the shelf in a washer and dryer closet or is making up code?

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Does it have a hanging rod? If so, I don't think you have a choice, the section is clear. We have always used the rod as the determining factor.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 3, 2015)

have to agree!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 3, 2015)

or the highest clothes-hanging rod 

The minimum clearance between luminaires installed in clothes closets and the nearest point of a closet storage area shall be as follows:

Two different paragraphs two different things to measure from


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 3, 2015)

If you can use it; NEC 410.2 does a very specific job in defining the closet storage space. Doesn't have to be clothes.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I've always enforced it requiring the clearance if a shelf is installed. Then the contractors would leave the shelf out forcing my hand and making me use my crystal ball enforcement.

The shelf above the W&D is often used to store blankets and pillows and probably Massdriver's camouflage gear which is highly flammable and toxic!

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Not sure what I was thinking when I replied, but of course, the clearance required is from the shelf, regardless of rod. (been out of the field too long I guess)


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2015)

CLOSET. A small room or chamber used for storage.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> CLOSET. A small room or chamber used for storage.


There is a difference between a closet and a *clothes closet*.  IMO, this is not a clothes closet but a laundry room.  Does this mean every room with a shelf is a closet?  I don't think so.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dennis,  ...It's not a laundry room.

R304.3 Minimum room dimensions. Room dimensions have not been met, less than 7-ft, it's a closet with a wire shelf to stack and hang clothes.

Contractor changing to a fluorescent fixture with no issues.

pc1


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Dennis,  ...It's not a laundry room.R304.3 Minimum room dimensions. Room dimensions have not been met, less than 7-ft, it's a closet with a wire shelf to stack and hang clothes.
> 
> Contractor changing to a fluorescent fixture with no issues.
> 
> pc1


That is what I would have done anyway-- either fluorescent or LED.

I still think if there is a w/d in there then it is not a clothes closet but so be it.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 4, 2015)

Agree with Dennis, shelving for storage including linens, bedding and towels does not make it a clothes closet.


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2015)

So a box of Downey Dryer Sheets isn't going to catch fire like a stack of T-shirts?

I was inspecting high pile storage racks.  The racks were placed dead center under the warehouse lights.  It is a huge building and the light fixtures are large.  They are storing upholstered furniture.  About a foot from the lights.  I rode a pallet to the ceiling.  I could smell the heat.  I was surprised that the place wasn't on fire.  I made them move the light fixtures.  Is there a code for that?

Do what you've got to do when you've got to do it.


----------

